# 52" Toshiba LCD Panel Replacement



## PowerCat46 (Dec 1, 2009)

First of all, a little background. I finally spoiled myself and purchased a 52" LCD Toshiba Regza television.

Apparently, my son doesn't like to wear the wrist strap on the Wii remote.

I am no longer "spoiled"...if you get my drift. Anyway...on to the question.

The panel inside the television is a Samsung "LTA520HE10". I have contacted Samsung and they tell me that this number isn't a part number of theirs. I contact Toshiba, and they tell me that this IS Samsung's number...and the Toshiba part number is "75011756".

Here's where it gets tricky.

I found a replacement part...but the numbers don't quite match up. When talking to a Toshiba tech, he told me the difference might just come down to the mounting...but he was unaware. He told me to call Samsung. I did, and it led absolutely nowhere. SO....I ended up here...hoping that someone out there can help me become "spoiled" again...at a reasonable cost.

The replacement panel is a Samsung "LTA520HE04"....or a Toshiba part number of "75009680".

Does anyone know if these two part numbers are interchangeable? The one technician, the only one with a clue thus far, explained that the replacement panel is a year older than the original part...and the change in number might have to do with the styling/mounting of the unit.

Anyway...a few more numbers that may help. The Original TV model number is "Toshiba 52XV540U Regza"...and the replacement panel is designed for a "Toshiba 52LX177 Regza"

Those are all the numbers I have...and I hope that someone can point me in the right direction...as all roads I have taken thus far have been dead ends.

So...to summarize...

Original;
Toshiba Regza model 52XV540U
Samsung LCD panel - LTA520HE10
Toshiba LCD panel # - 75011756

Replacement Parts;
Toshiba Regza model 52LX177
Samsung LCD panel - LTA520HE04
Toshiba LCD panel # - 75009680


Question...do they cross? Are they the same panel?

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Powercat46

One of the major headaches with large panel sets is that parts are made from various manufacturers and then the whole thing is assembled somewhere else. The only way to make sure that the parts numbers cross, is to have a master catalog from a second or third party vendor of replacement screen components. At best, you can use the replacement numbers as a reference points to call repair centers in your area that specialize in repairing your set ( not the manufacturer , they are useless) and you can order the parts from them. When and if you decide to contact one of these centers, make sure you talk with someone in the parts department who knows what they're doing, give both numbers so he/she can cross reference with the information they have in their database. 

Good luck !


----------

